
Where Clinton and Trump stand on tech issues - ohjeez
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3107216/it-management/where-clinton-and-trump-stand-on-tech-issues.html
======
awqrre
One problem with Clinton is that she has no problem lying even though there
are proofs already available that shows the opposite... In other words, how
can you trust anything she says, she will say anything to please you whether
it's true or not...

~~~
stephenr
In a comparison of Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump, your only comment is that
_Hillary_ lies.

Are you aware that Donald Trump is considered a _pathological liar_ by a great
many people?

~~~
awqrre
I'm not saying that he is better but he appears more honest seeing how some of
his positions upset people... I won't be voting for any of them even if it's a
wasted vote

~~~
dragonwriter
> I'm not saying that he is better but he appears more honest seeing how some
> of his positions upset people...

I think the decision rule you are implicitly proposing (which is, I think,
distressingly common) is both not valuable in the general case (i.e., where it
isn't being deliberately hacked) and extremely prone to deliberate
manipulation.

